# THE REVIEW: 2011 Touareg - Still VW's Crown Jewel??



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

It’s a beautiful March Wednesday morning in Colorado, the sun is out -- there’s not a cloud in the sky -- and it’s nice and warm, you know, shorts weather! It should be cold, cloudy and snowing like a son of a ...... , but that’s not this year and certainly not this day! It’s a day bright with promise - one that I had been anticipating for weeks. Oh sure, the weather is great, but I have bigger things in mind -- there’s a 2011 Touareg from Volkswagen arriving at my house.









(My actual house not shown in the above photo -- although it would be nice!!!)

Black Beauty arrived, shining as brightly as a metallic black paint job can in the Colorado sun. Every corner of the new skin on this jewel is catching the light and shooting it right back at me --- this thing is spotless. After a doing a little paperwork, this baby was mine for the next two weeks.










I’ve seen the new Touareg, but it’s a very different experience going over every detail of this new and improved “ute” in your driveway without a sales guy breathing down your neck, hoping for a big ticket sale. Yes, the new Touareg carries a bigger price tag, starting around 44-large for a “base” model. But the word “base” is extremely misleading. The new Touareg comes standard with xenon headlights and a navigation system that has a screen big enough to work in a small movie theater, along with other assorted goodies.


















Outside, the new body style is much sharper looking. The subtle little crease on the rear fenders makes a huge difference in the vehicle's overall look. The entire side profile is much more athletic --- very sharp!!! The rear roof line swoops down more, giving the Touareg a much cleaner appearance. It’s a vehicle that appears to want to spend time in the triple digits (wink, wink).


















Inside, while it’s a familiar place to hang out for existing VW and Audi owners, it’s a much improved and an even more upscale place to enjoy. The new Multi Function Display is HUGE, easy to read and navigate. But, my favorite part of the overall dash is the new navigation/head unit. The RNS850 is an awesome piece of technology. I didn’t have an owners manual in my test vehicle and frankly... didn’t need one. This NAV is so intuitive and simple to operate that even my four-year-old boy was able make his way around it. He’s also pretty handy with an iPod.


















I really liked being able to change settings for the vehicle with either the steering wheel buttons or through the NAV unit. It keeps your brain exercised and entertained at the same time. There is some real brilliance in how this part of the new Touareg was put together. NAV input is simple, controls for the radio and climate system are large and easy to read --- even if you’re movin’ on down the road. The system updates quickly. 










Some NAV systems are so sloooooow (ummmm Jaguar XJ) that you want to punch a hole in the screen. The Touareg is nothing like that. One word of warning though... fiddle with it while driving and you will be scoled by the “Nanny.”

The 850 integrates easily with your Smartphone (specifically iPhone) and even lets you fast forward through music on your phone or iPod with steering wheel buttons while using Bluetooth Audio --- outstanding!










On the subject of music, the Dynaudio system is spectacular. At first I couldn’t get the ‘Surround’ button on the 850 screen to light up, but it finally did and WOW! The Surround option on the radio is P H E N O M E N A L!!!! It felt like I was sitting the middle of the band while recording the music. You’re bathed in every aspect of the music. If that button hadn’t activated, I would probably say save your money and skip the Dynaudio, but after experiencing this --- I say... find the money --- buy it --- you won’t be disappointed, unless you’re deaf.










Black Beauty was packing the pano-sunroof, which really makes the inside of the Touareg feel huge. It’s also a great way to keep a four year old entertained while ticking off the miles. I lost count of the number of planes, helicopters, clouds and stars spotted over that two weeks.










I really like the new little wing windows (that don’t open) at the base of the A-pillar on the front doors. The new windows not only give you a bit more visibility, but it also makes that corner of the vehicle look more open and airy. It also gives the A-pillar the appearance of being thinner, which it really isn’t. If you’ve been behind the wheel of the first generation Touareg, you know the small speakers on the A-pillar make that part of the door look chunky. 


















The entire vehicle feels like it’s been screwed together much more tightly than the previous generation and the weight reduction is very noticeable. A lot of thought and effort went into the interior. It’s an upscale update that won’t leave anyone looking for a luxury SUV feeling like they’re slummin’ it.










I checked out a new BMW X5 (the competition) and honestly believe the Touareg’s interior puts the X5 to shame. The leather on the X5’s door armrests was so loose, you could pinch it, leaving a crease in it. I’m not sure how that sits with you, but for a vehicle with a price tag several thousand dollars higher than the Touareg, it was just sloppy and cheap -- not at all what you would expect outta the Boys from Bavaria.










As for “The Power” -- Black Beauty was packing VW’s oil-burning V6. I love this engine and continue to believe the V6TDI is VW/Audi’s overachieving star performer. The 406-lb feet of torque and the new 8-speed transmission are a match made in automotive heaven. Gears a perfectly spaced --- keeping all the power you want sitting there waiting for you to dip into it. You always have the right amount of “go-go” when you stab the throttle. My only wish is that the shift point was higher than 4700 rpm’s. At the top end this engine still feels like it still has business it wants to do, but whether you’re in Drive, Sport or manually cranking off gear changes, 4700 is your limit.










If VW only offered this engine in the Touareg, I can’t imagine why it wouldn’t be everything you’d want and need. It’s got power, it moves this buggy quickly down the road and is nice to you at the pump. In my two weeks of “mixed” driving, my fuel economy was 26.6 mpg. I challenge you to find another vehicle, with the Touareg’s capabilities, at this price point that does this? It was not uncommon for me to see MPG’s in the low 30’s. Yes, the 30’s number was indicated in the dash-cluster, but unlike the previous generation, the MFD fuel readings are much more honest. Hand calculations vs. MFD calculations were always less than a half-mile-per-gallon difference.










I have not driven the Touareg-Hybrid (yet), but I have read quite a bit and the Hybrid is the performance model. The numbers are impressive -- until you get to the value factor. If you are looking for the best balance of power, fuel economy and price, the Touareg TDI is the clear winner. Black Beauty had a sticker of $58,320, nearly $4,000 less than the Hybrid and the TDI gets better mileage.


















Since announcing that I was going to be testing the 2011 Touareg, I’ve been flooded with questions from people wanting to know how it does off-road. In my limited opportunities (most trails with any real challenge in the mountains are still buried in feet of snow), I found it to still be a very capable vehicle. We lost air suspension and a LOW range transfer case in the U.S., and that is too bad. For the more hardcore Touareg owners (understanding this is a $50k dollar vehicle - not a $6k Jeep), that loss is hard to take, but this one seems ready to go.


























The new Touareg has an “off-road” setting in the center console. Here’s what it does for you.

1: Changes all the slip, slide, skid and brake control settings
2: Allows gears to be held while in TipTronic mode on the transmission
3: Turns on a little green vehicle in the instrument panel, looking like it is driving downhill. (it blinks when you ask the vehicle to get down to business).










In areas I consider to be fairly tame, I was able to see how Black Beauty handled mud, soft sand, hill climbing and hill descent. In all cases, Black Beauty didn’t even feel like it was being challenge. I found a hill with a greater than 45-degree hill, covered in loose gravel,sand and mud. Climbing it was effortless -- even with 20-inch all seasons. Going down that same hill was ridiculously simple. Mud and sand were also not a problem. I did learn a lesson in ground clearance at one point. Let’s just say I’m glad it was small gravel and sand at that moment. I was still able to hang a wheel into the air -- which always makes me giggle.


























The annual Touareg Off-Road Rally is scheduled once again for this July in Ouray, Colorado. I’m currently working with VW to get another Touareg to see just how much “real” off-roading it will take. Based on what I’ve experienced so far... we might be pleasantly surprised, we’ll just have to wait and see.










So... what DON’T I like about the Touareg? I do have some issues --- if that’s what you can call them. 

I found the steering to be numb with no real road feel. This is vastly different from the first generation Touareg (which I own). I like being able to have a sense of the road surface and the new Touareg removes that. Second, the new interior (even with the pano-sunroof) is so incredibly quiet that it’s like being inside a church, all by yourself, on a Wednesday afternoon. I have never driven a vehicle that is this quiet inside.. it’s extraordinary. Here me out, because you’re probably thinking I’m nuts. When you couple the steering with the amazing levels of silence inside the car, I felt a little disconnected from the driving experience. I know this is a huge level of refinement. Look at it this way. Even if you’re a drinker of fine micro-brews, there is always a time when a simple Bud-Light is what you’re looking for. The Touareg is a great micro-brew --- all the time! 


















This new Touareg has been pushed up to the level of an Audi Q7. It’s clear VW is gunning for BMW, Lexus and Infinity. It would be nice if air suspension and LOW Range were an available option, but for now, it’s not here in the U.S. If that happened, this Touareg would be as close to the perfect vehicle for anyone or anything on the road and off today. Please VW... do it!!!

If you’re looking for my Bottom Line --- Would I buy this vehicle? Absolutely... it continues to be exceptional!










LIKES:
*V6TDI engine of awesomeness
*Exterior design
*LED DRL/Adaptive HID Headlights
*RNS850 Navigation/Dynaudio Sound System
*Sporty Steering wheel and controls
*MFD Instrument Cluster
*Sliding and reclining rear seat/more cargo and seating flexibility
*Heated steering wheel (sweet option)
*Panoramic sunroof
*Exhaust/rear bumper integration
*Taillight design
*Slow-churned buttery smooth transmission
*Cargo straps in the boot area
*Powertrain Warranty: 10yr/100k miles

DISLIKES:
*Disconnected driving feel
*Rear hatch glass no longer opens separately from the hatch
*No LED taillights -- nearly unforgivable for a vehicle at this price
*Lower front bumper/approach angle (small scratch in paint-oops)
*No available LOW range and air suspension (have I mentioned that?)


----------



## ufda (Aug 24, 2004)

*Nice write-up*

RJ--Thanks for the review. VW should pay you for this. I guess they have by letting you use Touaregs in the past. Thanks old buddy. CHEERS:beer:


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Review*

I expected a overall positive response and appreciate your views. While you had one for two weeks, I only had twenty minutes in the ONLY Touareg that the dealer had here. Still, I think your observations are well founded although I did not find it AS quiet as you did. As our minority group all bemoan, it is still a shame we have to settle for a de-contented VW in the current offering. Actually, I won't settle for one without the two main reasons that I bought the first 2004 and the second 2007. ( 4-low and air suspension ) Tough cookies, VW!

I bet they are shaking in their boots, now. 

Rick


----------



## MinnBobber (May 18, 2004)

*Thank you*

thanks for the review.
Have you had any road time in the BMW X5d, to compare/contrast the two?

How is the VW leather? The regular grade X5 BMW leather feels like a football--stiff, hard, cheap. They offer a $3800? upgrade leather that is nice but obscenely priced...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

MinnBobber said:


> thanks for the review.
> Have you had any road time in the BMW X5d, to compare/contrast the two?
> 
> How is the VW leather? The regular grade X5 BMW leather feels like a football--stiff, hard, cheap. They offer a $3800? upgrade leather that is nice but obscenely priced...


Yes... late last summer. The Bimmer diesel is a fantastic engine --- no complaints at all.

As for the interior --- the X5's instrument panel is a bit better in the latest version, but it just feels spartan compared to the Touareg.

As for the leather... the seating in the X5 is nice, but the leather used on armrests and doors feel rough and spongy. Plus, like I said... the leather on the armrests in the X5 is so loose that you can easily grab it and pinch it. Overall... not as impressed with the interior of the X at all.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Would those 20" Mountain wheels fit the T2s (same bolt pattern)?

nice write-up, thanks.


----------



## arboyce (Dec 5, 2010)

*Still VW's Crown Jewel??*

What a great write-up. I am to receive our new Treg Exec FSI this coming week and can not last much longer. My wife and I placed our order on Nov. 4th so it has been a long wait. I chose the Touareg over the GMC Acadia. Why you ask, well the Acadia is less money and equipped about the same, yes their are differences. I don't need seating for seven or eight nor do I need a vehicle as large as the Acadia. The one foot longer body does effect how it would fit in my garage. All in all I look forward to the new Touareg and again thanks for your great write-up.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone know why Surround is active with the Media sources, but not the radio?


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the review. Well done. Makes the TDI a convincing buy. For me, money aside, it's a tough call between that and the Hybrid. I've never had a diesel.


----------



## TheDiesel Family (Jun 23, 2008)

*Bolt pattern*

Yes, the T3 and T2 have the same bolt pattern - I am using V10 wheels on my 2011 for snow tires. However do not use wheels smaller than 18" on the 2011 due to caliper clearance issues,


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

83Caddy16v said:


> Would those 20" Mountain wheels fit the T2s (same bolt pattern)?
> 
> nice write-up, thanks.



Yes... they will bolt up

And the official name of the wheel is "Pikes Peak"


----------



## Franken (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice car, I bought my black Lux in Nov. 2010.

Black paint needs the most attention on this one, the Vortex detailer forum helped me out a lot.
Mine will never see a car wash, only by hand to pretend no swirls.

Take care for it.


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

Great review! I absolutely love my '11 TDI and will echo every sentiment you've made, except I actually like how quiet the cabin is.

So how did you eventually get the "surround" to light up? I have the Exec trim's dynaudio system as well but in the 2 months I've had it, I've never been able to get the "surround" button to light up. I just assumed that meant it defaulted to surround and could not be changed. Guess I'm wrong?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Larry ---- I wish I knew how I got the Surround button to light up.


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

TREGinginCO said:


> Larry ---- I wish I knew how I got the Surround button to light up.


Strange. I always wondered why the 'surround' button was greyed out under the 'dynaudio confidence' submenu. I assumed it was just a vestige of RNS850's that don't have the dynaudio system. Since your loaner had it and the button lit up, that makes me think otherwise. Do you think it has anything to do with audio source? Curious, what music source were you using at the time?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My iphone


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Post moderated for content


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

STR3T said:


> Post moderated for content


yes, I saw that thread over at the other forum... so it seems the 'surround' button is dependent on source. Perhaps digital sources through a digital connection to the RNS850 like from your iPhone, iPod, or glove-box CD player will activate it. All I've ever used so far is Sirius radio so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

To answer your question -- for NA buyers -- the new Touareg might be the "flagship", but I think the title of "crown jewel" is awarded to the updated Beetle VW just introduced.

I spotted a black one like this Touareg near the south station in Boston Friday night. Great looking car... appears much smaller than my original. I also spotted a new white one last night...from the right viewing angle, the rear quarter windows seem to taper inward...you'd think it was an Amarok until more of the side profile appears. Definitely looks more trim and fit than T1/T2.

Nice write up, especially the camera work.


----------



## EuroTreg (Dec 13, 2010)

Does the T3 come standard as BlueMotion with Start/Stop in the US? I must say that the start-stop feature sometimes drives me nuts (like on junctions with stop signs and a few cars in front of you or when I'm not changing the gear lever fast enough from drive to reverse and it switches off the engine). Fortunately the button to de-activate Start Stop is right next to the Off-Road knob). Must admit that the system is pretty fast in firing up the engine again - before my foot moves off the break onto the accellerator the car already runs - but the feature is a bit annoying.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

EuroTreg said:


> Does the T3 come standard as BlueMotion with Start/Stop in the US? I must say that the start-stop feature sometimes drives me nuts (like on junctions with stop signs and a few cars in front of you or when I'm not changing the gear lever fast enough from drive to reverse and it switches off the engine). Fortunately the button to de-activate Start Stop is right next to the Off-Road knob). Must admit that the system is pretty fast in firing up the engine again - before my foot moves off the break onto the accellerator the car already runs - but the feature is a bit annoying.


No, we don't get that feature in the TDI here only the Hybrid.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

You don't want the air suspension, trust me. I'm a long-time VW owner/fan (several Golf's, TDI Wagen and a 2008 R32). In Feb I opted to buy a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland (also looked at the Treg) as the price, performance (I got the V8) and features could not be touched by the new Treg (I paid after negotitation $41700 for a loaded V8 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee), my first ever domestic vehicle purchase. 

Long story short, I've had repeated issue with the JGC air suspension and they've replaced several parts and the problem is ongoing. Now I'm hoping to have a few more repeated issues so I can enact the lemon law. I would certainly buy another JGC but this time a loaded Limited which doesn't have the air suspension. I know Land Rover and MB had issues with their air suspension for the first two years or so.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

fleuger99 said:


> You don't want the air suspension, trust me. I'm a long-time VW owner/fan (several Golf's, TDI Wagen and a 2008 R32). In Feb I opted to buy a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland (also looked at the Treg) as the price, performance (I got the V8) and features could not be touched by the new Treg (I paid after negotitation $41700 for a loaded V8 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee), my first ever domestic vehicle purchase.
> 
> Long story short, I've had repeated issue with the JGC air suspension and they've replaced several parts and the problem is ongoing. Now I'm hoping to have a few more repeated issues so I can enact the lemon law. I would certainly buy another JGC but this time a loaded Limited which doesn't have the air suspension. I know Land Rover and MB had issues with their air suspension for the first two years or so.


The air suspension in the Touareg has been one of the more reliable ones actually. Only issue they had was the connectors for the front shocks coroding in salt prone areas. This was corrected in the later models and no one has had issues with it at all. Sorry to hear about your Jeep, but your issue does not apply to the Touareg.


----------



## strausj22 (Jul 16, 2008)

That cluster looks amazing...


----------

